

New subatomic particles predicted by Canadians found at CERN - chicofarm
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/new-subatomic-particles-predicted-by-canadians-found-at-cern-1.2840199

======
chicofarm
Any traditional and fringe physicists here can verify the validity of this
prediction?

